# HP All in One (Omni 220-PC) Won't turn on



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Anybody know where to start on this thing? I checked the output of the AC adapter and it is correct. Other than that I haven't even started. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

What changes have been made recently, if any? Was it on and then shut off while using it? Did you come back to it and it was off? Any recent issues with power outages in your area or power fluctuations?

With a computer not powering up, first thing you want to check is that the source of power input (from wall outlet) is providing the proper power, and any power bricks (usually on laptops) is providing the proper output. Looks like you've already done this. If I may ask, what did you test the AC Adapter with to conclude that the output is correct? I am assuming a multi-meter. What were the readings you got when testing it?

Is there anything showing life on the computer? Like LED lights (power, HDD, etc...)?

Are you getting any sort of beeps?

Could be the internal power DC jack. On this computer it looks like it uses this setup like on a laptop. On laptops these DC jacks are notorious for breaking from plugging and unplugging the AC Adapter (power brick). This causes the jack to become loose and not make good contact with the motherboard.


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi TECHIE19, thanks for your help. I bought it from Craigslist as-is so I only know that the lady said that it had been working normally and when she went to use it the next time, it just wouldn't power up.

The AC adapter not only has the 19.5 VDC but I used it to power up a laptop and it worked perfectly. So, I guess it's off the suspect list for now.

No life at all. No lights or beeps.

I tried wiggling the power jack but got no indication. I even plugged in another AC adapter from another computer and tried wiggling that around with no results.

You have a bunch of good ideas, but so far nothing has panned out.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

So just to confirm, since you took possession of this computer, you have not actually used it? You've never had it powered on?

I would suspect the motherboard as the culprit then. You can try reseating the RAM. It wouldn't hurt to try as a last resort. Only thing is that from experience of working on an all in one system a while back, it was not a fun experience. Hope you get somewhere with reseating the RAM. I hope you didn't pay much for this unit. Good luck.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> I only know that the lady said that it had been working normally and when she went to use it the next time, it just wouldn't power up.


Famous last words, huh? Like notebooks, the internal power jack on these things break easily. But unlike notebooks (mobile devices), with AiO computers they are not typically exposed to abuse. So unless she snagged the cable with her foot or something, it would seem odd the internal connection would be broken. But you cannot rule that out without a proper inspection. 

Another possibility is is a blown fusible link in there somewhere. But you have to disassemble the computer to get to it. And they are not always as simple as looking for a see-through fuse to see if it is blown. So a shop may be your best bet. They can inspect that internal power jack too, and that would be an easy, inexpensive fix. 

Replacing the fusible link would be easy too (once it is located and that is often where the most time and labor costs come in). The problem with that is fusible links are designed to blow when there is excessive current in the circuit. So the question becomes, where did the excessive current come from? Replacing the fusible link may result in a newly blown link once power is applied again. 

Or, it could mean when she snagged the power cord breaking the connector, wires shorted and excessive current was sent through the link - until the fuse blew. Fixing the connector fixes the excessive current problem. 

But if unlucky, it was some other component that failed, putting a short in the circuit causing excessive current. And that would require additional and costly troubleshooting time. 

When it comes to electronics repair, it is typically simple to do the actual repair. Troubleshooting to find the faulty component is what takes the time, expertise/training, expensive test equipment and tools. 

Before giving up hope, I would also look on the back of the computer and if you are very lucky, there could just be a master power switch that accidently got flipped to the off position.


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Techie19 said:


> So just to confirm, since you took possession of this computer, you have not actually used it? You've never had it powered on?
> 
> I would suspect the motherboard as the culprit then. You can try reseating the RAM. It wouldn't hurt to try as a last resort. Only thing is that from experience of working on an all in one system a while back, it was not a fun experience. Hope you get somewhere with reseating the RAM. I hope you didn't pay much for this unit. Good luck.


Thanks TECHIE19, Right, I've never had it on. I only paid $50 for it so I figure I'm covered cause it has a 1 Terabyte drive and 8gb of DDR3 memory which I can salvage.


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Bill_Bright said:


> Famous last words, huh?
> 
> Before giving up hope, I would also look on the back of the computer and if you are very lucky, there could just be a master power switch that accidently got flipped to the off position.


:whistling:

Thanks Bill, I guess I'll have to tear into it. I've been putting it off long enough. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Grrrrr... I just got a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach when I realized that someone has opened this case before me. More is to be revealed...


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Sick feeling number 2. _Do smell smoke???_


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope you didn't pay too much for that paper weight!


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Bill, as I mentioned above, the salvage value is far more than I paid for it. I've got a 1 TB HDD, 6Gb of DDR3 memory, an Intel G630 CPU, a wi-fi adapter and the LCD screen alone will sell for my purchase price. Not a very good paperweight.. money won't weigh down much. :dance:


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Good luck parting it out. When all is done, you might check out electronics recycling centers. I took a bunch of old computer parts, printers, VCRs, and other electronic parts to a center near here and they paid me salvage rates for the precious metals in the circuit boards, aluminum and steel too. Not a lot but enough incentive to clean out my store room of all those parts I was accused of hoarding that I was sure "_I might need someday_". :ermm: So they paid me and knowing the hazardous materials stayed out of the landfills was a good warm fuzzy too. :smile:

The only downside is they wanted me to pay them $10 per CRT monitor because recovering the mercury inside the tubes while complying with EPA standards cost them more than worth. 

I brought the 6 CRT monitors I had back home, stuck a "Free" sign on one and started lugging them out to the curb. By the time I had the 3rd monitor out there, some guy had pulled up in his pickup truck and was loading them up and hauled them away! :dance:


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2011)

Fortunately these are modern, in demand parts. I am a veteran on eBay. I have been buying and selling for over 16 years and I have over 1100 positive feedbacks with no negatives. The prices I am going on are current for these items. I have also been accused of being a hoarder and that feedback comes from my wife. I can't let stuff pile up too much or she gets after me.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

okrobie said:


> Sick feeling number 2. _Do smell smoke???_


Wow, this definitely explains the issue you're having.


----------

